# out in the garden!



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Some pics of coco in the garden - she loves it...


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

aw! she looks like she's having fun, she's gorgeous i love that little mask around her face.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great pics . coco is such a cutie !!!! 

kisses nat


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

I just love her face. She is so cute.

Leslie


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great pictures


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

TiffsLilChi said:


> i love that little mask around her face.


So do I  what a great looking little girl


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

She is so cute. Luv the pics. :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

cute lickle mask!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Such a little sweetheart and so beautifully marked !


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

shes a real beautie x :wave:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*aww*

how beautiful.. very cute.. i love her markings and coloring,,


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She does look like she is having fun. I love her little black mask too So cute


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Awww so cute!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is such a cutie! Love her mask!!!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

THANK-YOU ALL VERY MUCH! I LOVE THAT YOU LOVE THE WAY MY BABY LOOKS - SHE IS CUTE ISN'T SHE!


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

Lover her mask, it's so "raccoon" lol j/k


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awwww...she's adorable. I love her!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh I love that first one! Nice shots!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

So cute!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely pics. She's adorable.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Thank-you very much, i have had someone being horrible about my dog today saying is she up to standard - well i think so anyway and most important im glad you all think she's nice anyway - its really cheered me up today  

Thanks again :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love the mask! chiwi's is starting to fade *sigh* i love black muzzles and all but if someone was to offer me a pup that would have a permanent black mask but i would have to give them chiwi, i wouldn't. mask or no mask i love my girl! coco has such pretty and unique markings to her what is her coloring called?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i don't know what coc's color is called ...but she sure is cute !! 

kisses nat


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

her colouring is red and white - they call it red its a bit like brown with ginger (its hard to explain) through it and then in her papers they it has her as fawn and white, but she aint fawn, fawn i thought was more caramel/sandyish.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> i love the mask! chiwi's is starting to fade *sigh* i love black muzzles and all but if someone was to offer me a pup that would have a permanent black mask but i would have to give them chiwi, i wouldn't. mask or no mask i love my girl! coco has such pretty and unique markings to her what is her coloring called?


 Rosie had a huge black mask but it is totally cream now,she is 5 years old.Little Racoon Coco,dont you worry bout' what people outside say,we know youre beautiful!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

aww thanks ! At what age did rosie's black mask change? Just wondering incase coco's changes


----------

